# XM to launch Public Radio Service



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

On September 1st, XM will launch XM Public Radio, a new channel on 133. NPR legend, Bob Edwards will have his own morning show, and there will be quite a bit of content courtesy of PRI, APM and WBUR out of Boston. This is great news for those looking into XM but want an alternative news source. Great Job XM!!!

http://www.xmradio.com/publicradio/


----------

